# California plumbers-need help



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just moved to Cali from VA and am going for my C36 in the near future. How in depth is the test and how different is the UPC from the IPC(VA)? Was the test open or closed book? Any practicals?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

It's easy, never heard of anyone not passing it. Half law, half plumbing knowledge. No isometric drawings, no sizing of pipes, pretty easy test when I took it.

Then I moved home to Minnesota, boy was I shocked! Not an easy test but I did pass it.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

yeah, it was easy. people do fail, though i don't understand how. i didn't know anything about it when i went into it and got real nervous. the legal portion of it was WAY harder than the plumbing end of it. i actually bought the study stuff for the legal portion. if i remember right, each portion is about 75 questions. you take the law first and then the trade and i think they give you 90 minutes for each one. honestly, i don't think i spent more than 60 minutes on the whole thing. 





paul


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

You left VA ??? No one EVER leaves VA !!! What's it like past the line ? Is the world flat ?



BEST OF LUCK IN ALL YOU DO !!!

Cal


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Cal, 
Wasn't my choice, military move. I think I'll stay here forever. Today I saw that TX is in 105f and here it's about 73.


----------

